# [GRUB] Boot sur disque dur impossible. (résolu)

## Steelskin

Bonsoâr !

Je me suis acheté un laptop Acer Aspire 5315 espérant avoir affaire à une machine Intel intégrale (bien baisé sur le coup là, déjà, chipset wifi Atheros argl), après avoir vaillamment (et vainement) cherché un LiveCD faisant fonctionner le chipset wifi, j'ai abandonné pour succomber aux charmes de l'installation offline. Bon, tout se passe bien jusqu'au reboot final, là c'est le drame, impossible de booter sur le disque dur, il est correctement détecté dans le BIOS et tout MAIS impossible de booter dessus. Ni une, ni deux, je relance le LiveCD Gentoo, je chroote à la main (j'avais pris l'installeur GTK) je lance grub... Il marche pas \o/

Bon, je tente une réinstall à partir de celui du LiveCD, je rereboote, ça change rien. =/ Visiblement, le problème de mon grub chrooté est qu'il n'y a rien dans /dev du chroot (du disque), que faire, que faire ? =(

----------

## xaviermiller

avant de chrooter, tu dois monter /dev et /proc 

```
mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc
```

Et puis, tu chrootes, tu vérifies /boot/grub/grub.conf

et tu lances grub

(ouf, j'ai cru en lisant le début de ton message que ton PC était tatoué, mais c'est peut-être pas le cas)

----------

## Steelskin

Ha oui, effectivement, ça marche déjà un peu mieux, merci.

Bon, j'ai réussi à lancer grub depuis mon environnement chrooté, refait :

root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

... Et ça marche toujours pas (No bootable device)

C'est une config vraiment classique :

/dev/sda1 -> /boot

/dev/sda2 -> swap

/dev/sda3 -> /

J'ai vérifié le /boot/grub/grub.conf, il a l'air correct, mais s'il était faux, j'aurais au moins un "Grub error" quelconque.

Et visiblement, d'après mes multiples recherches google, il est tout à fait possible d'installer Linux sur ce laptop, je comprends vraiment pas ce qui ne va pas =/

----------

## xaviermiller

piste à essayer d'éliminer : est-ce que ton PC est tatoué ?

EDIT: Non, cf expérience d'un utilisateur

----------

## Steelskin

Je ne sais pas du tout, je ne pense pas, je fais comment pour savoir ?

Au passage, il y a deux petites choses qui me paraissent étranges :

```
$ grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

/dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
```

Et :

```
$ grub

grub> setup (hd0)

[Blah blah, checking if /boot/machin exists... yes]

Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"... 15 sectors are embedded. succeeded

Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+15 p (hd0,0)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded

Done.

grub>

```

(C'est quoi cette histoire de 15 secteurs "embedded" ?)

----------

## xaviermiller

donne-nous ton /boot/grub/grub.conf stp  :Wink: 

----------

## Steelskin

Je pense vraiment pas que le problème vienne de là, il a l'air tout à fait correct et comme j'ai déjà dit, j'aurais au moins un "grub error"... Non là, le BIOS a l'air de considérer qu'il n'y a pas de secteur de boot sur le HDD. Enfin, voilà mon grub.conf quand même :

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

```

----------

## Steelskin

Ha, trouvé !

En refaisant un fdisk, je me suis rendu compte que /dev/sda1 n'avait pas de "boot flag", m'apprendra à faire confiance à un installeur, tiens.

Bon, merci pour l'aide en tous cas !

----------

## xaviermiller

normalement, ce n'est pas nécessaire...

----------

## Steelskin

C'est ce qu'il me semblait aussi, j'ai déjà fait pas mal d'installs de Gentoo, mais faut croire que ce PC est assez récalcitrant. Enfin, ça marche maintenant yepee !

----------

## ghoti

 *Steelskin wrote:*   

> je me suis rendu compte que /dev/sda1 n'avait pas de "boot flag"

 

Heu, la vérité doit être ailleurs car le "boot flag" n'a aucune importance ni pour grub ni pour linux (à ma connaissance, seul win$ l'utilise !)   :Confused: 

A mon avis, tu avais peut-être un problème de table de partitions et le simple fait de relancer ton fdisk l'a régénérée correctement ...

----------

## Steelskin

Je pense plutôt que c'est le BIOS d'Acer qui est tout pourri. Mais j'essaierai de l'enlever pour voir.

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (ouf, j'ai cru en lisant le début de ton message que ton PC était tatoué, mais c'est peut-être pas le cas)

 

Bonsoir Xavier,

Comment diagnostique-t-on un "PC tatoué" ?

Çà  m'interesse car depuis que j'ai ubuntusé l' Acer de ma fille il est "victime" de freeze inexplicables et aléatoires sur des accés CD et HDD!

une nuit de mem86 n'a rien donné.

A+:jlp

----------

## xaviermiller

Le tatouage est un blocage par le BIOS du démarrage du système si le disque dur a été modifié sans l'accord du constructeur (en gros, si tu installes autre chose que le Windows OEM du constructeur). HP, Packard Bell et ACER l'ont fait sur certains modèles (et sans avertir).

Le tatouage peut parfois être changé via un utilitaire du constructeur ou une manip dans le BIOS. Et s'il s'active, le système ne démarre pas. Dans ton cas, c'est plutôt une vraie panne hardware.

Source: Presence PC

----------

## blasserre

** message a caractère informatif **

j'ai un NEC (donc pas très loin des Packard Bell cités au dessus) dont le BIOS refuse de booter sur le HDD s'il n'y a pas au moins une partition flaguée bootable, n'ayant compris ni l'intérêt de faire ça, ni l'utilité des options présentes dans le BIOS, je me suis contenté de changer le flag.

c'était vraiment très interressant

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le tatouage est un blocage par le BIOS du démarrage du système si le disque dur a été modifié sans l'accord du constructeur (en gros, si tu installes autre chose que le Windows OEM du constructeur). HP, Packard Bell et ACER l'ont fait sur certains modèles (et sans avertir).
> 
> Le tatouage peut parfois être changé via un utilitaire du constructeur ou une manip dans le BIOS. Et s'il s'active, le système ne démarre pas. Dans ton cas, c'est plutôt une vraie panne hardware.
> 
> Source: Presence PC

 

Merci pour le lien

[ ma vie]pour la panne hardware je ne suis pas chaud pour l'envoyer en dépannage car :

la première fois ; je l'avais envoyé en réparation  ( sous garantie dans sons emballage d'origine  ) après avoir viré la partition linux

il "marchait" correctement mais le CDrom ne fermait plus 

rebelotte dépannage, reretour dans un carton de merde , appareil tout crade !

il marchait, le cdrom aussi

remise d'ubuntu ---> refreeze aléatoire .

bref j'ai les boules ![/ma vie]

----------

